# (LR, NE) FC AFC Steadfast's Bachelor Special "Croc"



## gndogin (Jul 31, 2012)

Sire: NFC FC Watermark's Running Back, Dam: Pattons River Duchess SH, Qualified for 3 Nationals in 2017, EIC Clear, CNM Clear, Hips Excellent, Elbows Normal, "YELLOW FACTOR" , EYES SR76800610, #6 In Retriever News' Top Open Dogs, Of 2017 December Issue, VIST CROC'S WEBSITE FOR MORE INFO. Frozen Semen Available to Approved Bitches

Visit Croc's website for more details: steadfastsbachelorspecial.com

Contact: [email protected] (402)650-0540


----------

